# Looks like the markets are in for another wild week



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

INDU Quote - Dow Jones Industrial Average Index - Bloomberg Markets


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Wow, the "Best Performer" is Walmart... because they've lost the least so far. :rofl3:

We laugh, lest we cry.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Down 300 at noon


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

down 400 just before 1 pm


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Wait a minute...
The "Best Performers" and "Worst Performers" lists are the same companies, just in reverse order.
Something's fishy...


----------



## Gimble (Aug 14, 2015)

Walmart is the best performer because they sell prepper supplies ;-)


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

AskSteve said:


> Walmart is the best performer because they sell prepper supplies ;-)


All from China!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Yea, I noticed the other day Wally World had a new item. A bright orange / red BOB bag that looked as tho you wouldn't make it out of the parking lot before it busted apart. All cheap stuff. I had to smile looking at it and shook my head.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

OK, someone help a semi-literate, middle-aged white boy from southern Alabama understand all this.

The markets are getting the shivers due to China's markets continued tanking.

China is suffering from an economic slow down. An economic slow down hitting the country that supplies us with everything from fish to shoes. Meanwhile, we are told our economy is strengthening. Seems to me Americans would be consuming a lot more were we to be enjoying some sort of economic recovery, and our satisfaction with D.C. would reflect prosperity, as well.

Am I wrong?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The Chinese market saw a very fast up swing. Too fast to be substantiated by the economy. Stocks were overvalued. Once investors saw this, they started to cash out. This caused a ripple, which turned into a tumble. In a period of a few days, a year's worth of gains had been wiped clean from the Chinese market.
Because all markets are linked by commercial goods, when one suffers badly, the rest will suffer some as well.

It doesn't appear that this mini-crash was the result of anything more than overvalued stocks coupled with China devaluing their currency at the wrong time.
Too many people panicked after the initial sell off, and we saw the result.

We all know our own stock market is heading in the same direction. Stocks are overvalued, and being superficially supported by a fed that won't touch interest rates and an admin that won't allow the national debt figure to change.
China was hit big, but it's likely subsided for now.
The US, on the other hand, may have only seen a blip of what's to come.

EDIT: On the upside, with the fall, oil prices are expected to remain low. I filled up this morning on $1.95/g gas!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

No worries it is not going to REALLY tank until Sept 14th,,.. YOU KNOW - the whole Shmita thing again


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> No worries it is not going to REALLY tank until Sept 14th,,.. YOU KNOW - the whole Shmita thing again


A big part of me prays you're wrong.
A small part of me fears you're right.

Good thing I'm part of this "just in case" bunch, eh?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

No fear! Things will be as they should be. If the world ends it will be fine, if the sun rises and the world continues on its path to doom it will be fine.
As my dad said about two years before he died, "the world will end for me when I die." I plan on living through all the crap that comes for a very long time!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Was nothing learned last week?? Everything is just fine, nothing to worry about, it will be alright.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I be heading down De Toilet shortly,time to hit up Joes Army/Navy

There was a guy posting about that place awhile back?

I need some gas masks,BDU's and helmets. lol.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The stock market will be fine...until its not.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Ye markets are down ,good reason blow some of it:


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

The stock market is all smoke and mirrors, manipulated by the power brokers.
The Chinese manipulate their market because they are a huge player.

Pay attention--- it will get worse.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I know most people don't read the longer posts but...
Yea, good points but China manufacturing orders are down quite a bit. Since China makes cheap stuff for most of the world it shows than many countries are ordering less.
Less because better is available at a better price elsewhere?? or less because people 'round the world are buying less "stuff"?

We are in a world wide economy now, some winners, some losers, but when a huge manufacturer like China sees a 2 plus year major slowdown on manufacturing orders it is a strong sign of world economic weakness.

China devalued their currency so their products would be less expensive if sold outside their country in an effort to build up their foreign sales and exports bringing in foreign currency. That is a sign of a country trying to increase their manufacturing orders for export by making things built in that country less expensive if bought using foreign currency increasing their foreign trade. 

By devaluating their currency that country also makes imports more expensive which encourages their people to buy "made in China" "stuff" instead of the newest IPhone sold by a US based company.

Devaluing their currency is what Japan did in the 1990's in an effort to regain their manufacturing base when they began to lose exports in electronics. It was a major point of contention between the US, Europe, and Japan back then.

In part this is from the US ability to manufacture cheaper than before with our "fracking oil" so we buy a bit less from China (our manufacturing increases a bit) and helps maintain our economy. In part this is because other oil exporters (like Russia and the Middle East) who can't produce oil as cheaply as we can now don't have the money they had 18 months ago since oil sells for less than the cost of their production cost so they basically lose money on every barrel.

Point to ponder,,, what happens when other countries develop the technology and infrastructure for fracking oil and we run out of oil in the distant future. Either we've developed other energy sources by then or we are in serious trouble..yes, I know we're already in serious trouble but you can see the future in 20 years.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

tango said:


> The stock market is all smoke and mirrors, manipulated by the power brokers.
> The Chinese manipulate their market because they are a huge player.
> 
> Pay attention--- it will get worse.


You got it tango,..............

Might as well go buy a couple sets of Monopoly, . . . get their money out of their "Bank".

It's all the same, . . . and worth about as much.

This whole stock market / futures markets / bonds / thing is nothing more than a manipulated ploy by the powers that be to make sure nobody else can realistically ascend to their heights.

If you think it is not manipulated daily to their advantage, . . . then explain to me why you don't own the Taj Mahal.

If you put the Kardashians, . . . WWWrestling, . . . Congress, . . . the White House, . . . and the stock / bond / futures thing all into the same bag and poured them out one at a time, . . . only the numbers on their uniforms would tell you (by the program) which one was which. They're all as false and phone as a $3 and / or Bill Clinton.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------

